# Good news! You can request a UberSelect and pay the UberX fare!



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

To further please the general public and increase the market share, all UberX riders can have unlimited free upgrades to a UberSelect service.

Before your request, slide the bar to UberSelect and see if UberSelect car is available. Then, slide the bar to UberX and make a request. If you are lucky, the nearby UberSelect will come to you. You will have a UberSelect but pay UberX fare and no tip! What a deal! You can keep cancelling UberX within 5 minutes until you get a UberSelect acceptance. Remember, cancelling in 5 minutes is all free too. Uber makes sure all riders are happy and satisfied.

You can refer a driver and Uber will pay you $500. Riders and drivers, Uber ON


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

OK, OK. We heard that enough. Uber is not a transportation company. Uber is simply a mediation between drivers and riders. Uber is an app.

Sounds like Uber is a travel agency in the airline industry. Uber sells first class, business class and coach class to passengers and grabbing the 20-40% commission from each ticket sold.

Question: Can a travel agent sells you a coach class ticket and allows you to take a business class seat? Your free upgrade is determined by the airliner (driver), not the travel agent (Uber).

Uber keeps sending both UberX and UberSelect requests to a UberSelect driver. This is good to initialize another class action lawsuit against Uber.

Don't worry. Uber sucks 20%-40% commission. Uber has easy money and cash flow to battle. Welcome all lawyers ignite a lawsuit against Uber.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

The better way to do it is to ping a Select ride (to a location further down the street, but not exactly where you are and even better if a friend can do it). Then wait til the driver gets close and within that 5 minute window, and then hit cancel. 
Then head for that X request to your real location.

...or you could just not accept UberX pings until they accept and allow you to go Select Only.


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> OK, OK. We heard that enough. Uber is not a transportation company. Uber is simply a mediation between drivers and riders. Uber is an app.
> 
> Sounds like Uber is a travel agency in the airline industry. Uber sells first class, business class and coach class to passengers and grabbing the 20-40% commission from each ticket sold.
> 
> ...


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

R u crazy to do that keep canceling to get uber select what a user and cheap ass you are. ****er


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

mark111 said:


> R u crazy to do that keep canceling to get uber select what a user and cheap ass you are. ****er


If time allows, YES, you can keep cancelling (within 5 minutes) until get a UberSelect. This is rider's right. Uber gives all riders a free 5-minute window to cancel. Don't blame riders. Blame Uber, please.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

MiamiFlyer said:


> Then wait til the driver gets close and within that 5 minute window, and then hit cancel.


Good idea! Sounds like a new game, more realistic and more fun than Angry Birds.


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

I will report that to uber. Riders can't abuse system. Only assholes will do that keep cancel....


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

mark111 said:


> I will report that to uber. Riders can't abuse system. Only assholes will do that keep cancel....


Be my guest. Uber allows all riders with a free 5-minute cancelling window. You must be a new driver. I am surprised you do not know this Uber rule.

Uber treasures riders and dumps drivers. I enjoy requesting a UberX all the time. Uber does a great job and we all love it. If driver did not smile to me, I just give the driver 1-star. There are so many UberX around. Thanks Uber!


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

That sucks if you have a select car. pax get all the luxury and you get stuck with pennies. They just throw you into taking uber x shit fares.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

krazydrive said:


> That sucks if you have a select car. pax get all the luxury and you get stuck with pennies. They just throw you into taking uber x shit fares.


In the SouthEast Florida market, we have option to log in as X or Select. I would be PAYING money to drive X at those rates...I only do Select.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

krazydrive said:


> That sucks if you have a select car. pax get all the luxury and you get stuck with pennies. They just throw you into taking uber x shit fares.


 That's sadly true. There are much more riders than drivers. Uber will take good care of riders. Be a rider is much more blessed than a driver. No one cares or speaks for the minority. This is what a democratic system is. Majority win and minority lose.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I wish they would let us opt out of X fares, but they don't. If I'm a minute or two away and things are slow, I'll take an X call, but otherwise I wait for a Select or XL. The only way to make money right now with X is to game the guarantees, but 1 or 2 Select or XL fares and I'm already making more than the guarantee so I'm a cherry picker now.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Courageous said:


> In the SouthEast Florida market, we have option to log in as X or Select. I would be PAYING money to drive X at those rates...I only do Select.


 That's great and should be that way. Think about it. If a serious pax really needs to pay for a UberSelect service, he will find no car is available because more UberX pax are enjoying a UberSelect ride. Again, there are much more UberX riders than UberSelect riders. Uber will always take very good care of the majority and ignore the minority. Sadly to say, this is Uber's policy and strategy.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Casandria said:


> I wish they would let us opt out of X fares, but they don't. If I'm a minute or two away and things are slow, I'll take an X call, but otherwise I wait for a Select or XL. The only way to make money right now with X is to game the guarantees, but 1 or 2 Select or XL fares and I'm already making more than the guarantee so I'm a cherry picker now.


 If UberSelect drivers keep accepting UberX requests, why do Uber need to opt out UberX requests for UberSelect drivers? Remember, Uber is a digital company. They know very well on the data analysis. The number will speak much louder than us. Why Uber can cut down rate? Why Uber sending UberX requests to UberSelect drivers? It's all the number talks.When Uber's revenue sinks, they will take proper actions then. Otherwise, they are just too lazy to improve anything but busy in collecting all the easy money (20-40% commissions).

Boston is a good example. There used to be three months long that no one took Uber. Uber's revenue tanks a lot. Now, surging price is all time long in Boston area. Still, riders are smart enough and they do not trust Uber. Riders will only take Uber at 1.5X or lower. Anything higher than 1.5X, they will grab a taxi. From Harvard Square to Boston airport, Taxi is a $40 flat rate. Across the Charles River, taxi is a $30 flat rate to airport. In Boston, Uber is an option but not a necessity.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

In Raleigh we can accept Select Only too. I only run Select unless the surge is 2.5 or higher at which point I'll take either (or if I need my rides for guarantee). I notice that some other drivers will set themselves to do both, they are desperate fools I think. Sure they are probably generating more revenue but I'm driving half as much and making much more per mile.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> In Raleigh we can accept Select Only too. I only run Select unless the surge is 2.5 or higher at which point I'll take either (or if I need my rides for guarantee). I notice that some other drivers will set themselves to do both, they are desperate fools I think. Sure they are probably generating more revenue but I'm driving half as much and making much more per mile.


 They just started UberSelect in Dallas on 3/2/15. They don't opt out UberX requests yet. UberX riders can taste and try the UberSelect at UberX fare. Hurry up! UberX pax.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

We don't have the option here to opt out of X. I asked about it when they first introduced Select and they said it was too new and they didn't want us to not get any fares. I argued that I didn't want to be on an X call when a Select call could be coming in and that since there were so few Select drivers that it would help to have them available when people want them and not have them all on X calls. Fell on deaf ears, as usual.

A surge X is better than Select because it usually is the same or more than the Select fare, but you get to keep 80% of it rather than 72% of the Select fares.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> some other drivers will set themselves to do both


 If UberSelect drivers keep accepting UberX request, there is no reason for Uber opt out UberX request for UberSelect drivers. So, please, all the UberSelect drivers, keep accepting both UberX and UberSelect so that UberX pax can keep enjoying the free upgrades to UberSelect service. Thanks for your dedication and cooperation. Drivers earn more. UberX pax enjoy the ride. Uber get 25% commission plus $1 out of every UberSelect trip. It's a all-win situation.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Casandria said:


> Fell on deaf ears


 You are 50% correct. They are deaf but not blind. Uber sees the number clearer than all of us. When UberSelect drivers declines to serve UberX pax, Uber will opt out all UberX requests for UberSelect drivers. Think it again. If you bought a coach class ticket but want to seat in a business class, the flying attendant will say, Sir, please go back to your cabin.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Casandria said:


> We don't have the option here to opt out of X. I asked about it when they first introduced Select and they said it was too new and they didn't want us to not get any fares. I argued that I didn't want to be on an X call when a Select call could be coming in and that since there were so few Select drivers that it would help to have them available when people want them and not have them all on X calls. Fell on deaf ears, as usual.
> 
> A surge X is better than Select because it usually is the same or more than the Select fare, but you get to keep 80% of it rather than 72% of the Select fares.


We got lucky, I suggested it to our CSR and got the "we will consider it" but the very same day they told us we could switch between Select and All. 
As far as the surge goes, at 2.5 or higher in this market it's the same so yes we get to keep a higher percentage. The added benefit is that the X passenger has lower expectations so the nice car balances out the upset over the surge a little bit.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Casandria said:


> A surge X is better than Select because it usually is the same or more than the Select fare, but you get to keep 80% of it rather than 72% of the Select fares.


 In Dallas, UberSelect takes 25% commission plus $1 to Uber. At a glance, UberSelect fare is approximate 2X than UberX. In reality, It will be 3X. Think this. UberX pax are short trips too. In my own data analysis, UberX trip is $10 in average. UberSelect trip is $30 in average. Drive less for more.

Again, UberX riders, grab your opportunity to try a free upgrade to UberSelect at UberX fare. Once Uber opts out UberX for UberSelect drivers, you will be stuck in your UberX class and have no chance for a free upgrade to UberSelect whatsoever.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Here, Select and XL take 28%, X takes 20%. The same run on an X surge would mean more money for the driver than on a Select run no matter the distance.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The added benefit is that the X passenger has lower expectations so the nice car balances out the upset over the surge a little bit.


 That is only at the beginning. Once the honeymoon is over, UberX pax will bring all their attitudes and habits into your luxury car. Better stay with UberSelect calls only.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Casandria said:


> Here, Select and XL take 28%


 Don't know why Uber Takes 28% commission out of UberSelect. Most cities are at 25%. If I am in San Antonio, I will definitely nail them to keep the same rate 25% as all other cities. How dare Uber charge you 3% more in your area? That's ridiculous and unacceptable.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

They've started taking 25% of X fares in some cities for new drivers. As long as there are people who will drive, Uber will keep taking as much as they can.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Casandria said:


> They've started taking 25% of X fares in some cities for new drivers. As long as there are people who will drive, Uber will keep taking as much as they can.


 Sadly to know it. No one will care or speak for the minority (the drivers). If the drivers run as INDEPENDENT contractors, Uber will knock them out INDIVIDUALLY. If drivers stand together, that will be TOTALLY different.

The social media is so prevailing and popular. It is not difficult to find Uber drivers through the social media network. It is difficult to let drivers understand they need to stand together. If any Uber drivers want to stand together, please start a new conversation with me.


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Be my guest. Uber allows all riders with a free 5-minute cancelling window. You must be a new driver. I am surprised you do not know this Uber rule.
> 
> Uber treasures riders and dumps drivers. I enjoy requesting a UberX all the time. Uber does a great job and we all love it. If driver did not smile to me, I just give the driver 1-star. There are so many UberX around. Thanks Uber!


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

Don't worry I been 2 yrs with uber and I know rules. Your not getting my point 
My point is only assholes like you will do such thing like that (keep canceling till get car you want) good luck find that driver. Not many drivers like that. Anyway I don't give a shit do whatever you want. I will give 1 star up in your ass. I'm sure you have low rating and will kicked out sooner or later. Douchbag..!


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm glad your not in LA.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

mark111 said:


> I'm glad your not in LA.


Mark, Truth & Facts like to stir the pot but is being sarcastic in his posts. What he is trying to say is that Uber is screwing select drivers by making them take X rides, that's it.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Mark, Truth & Facts like to stir the pot but is being sarcastic in his posts. What he is trying to say is that Uber is screwing select drivers by making them take X rides, that's it.


 Thanks for help. If UberSelect drivers simply decline service to UberX pax, Uber then will opt out UberX requests for UberSelect drivers. Stay with UberSelect. Stop giving UberX pax a free upgrade.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Don't worry guys, 45 days left before deactivation. Still got my clock going.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Thanks for help. If UberSelect drivers simply decline service to UberX pax, Uber then will opt out UberX requests for UberSelect drivers. Stay with UberSelect. Stop giving UberX pax a free upgrade.


II haven't taken any trip at all in 17 days because the Uber city manager here refuses to let me be Select only. Why in the hell would anyone sell a regular Five Guys cheeseburger for the price of a Big Mac? Yet, I see people online in my city doing it. I'm glad I don't need the money. I can avoid being an Uber lemming.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> II haven't taken any trip at all in 17 days because the Uber city manager here refuses to let me be Select only. Why in the hell would anyone sell a regular Five Guys cheeseburger for the price of a Big Mac? Yet, I see people online in my city doing it. I'm glad I don't need the money. I can avoid being an Uber lemming.


Got the same problem where I drive. No, I ain't doing my XL at ****ing X rates. And no option to do otherwise. So Uber off for the most part. Maybe have done a small handful of XL and X surge fares since the last rate cut just to keep the account active. And now Lyft is climbing into the toilet as fast as they can flush it by doubling up on drivers.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Got the same problem where I drive. No, I ain't doing my XL at ****ing X rates. And no option to do otherwise. So Uber off for the most part. Maybe have done a small handful of XL and X surge fares since the last rate cut just to keep the account active. And now Lyft is climbing into the toilet as fast as they can flush it by doubling up on drivers.


I did a day of "wait for the surge".

The downsides were 1) I'm not available on UberSelect while being offline waiting for UberX to surge, so I only get UberSelect pings during UberX surges; 2) UberX riders on surge like to 4* after the ride; and 3) gotta pay attention to see when the surge starts or risk missing it.

The upsides were 1) It was profitable. If I recall correctly it was $17 an hour after all my costs; 2) I didn't have any asshole pax, like I get at UberX base rates.

If you need the money, it's worth doing, as long as your driver rating doesn't tank and get you deactivated. But I don't need the money, so it's not worth dealing with the downsides.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I did a day of "wait for the surge".
> 
> The downsides were 1) I'm not available on UberSelect while being offline waiting for UberX to surge, so I only get UberSelect pings during UberX surges; 2) UberX riders on surge like to 4* after the ride; and 3) gotta pay attention to see when the surge starts or risk missing it.
> 
> ...


The surges are so short lived it's just not worth sitting around waiting for them. And I don't need to drive either, so it's an easy decision not to when you don't have to. There are a couple of places where I can go to only snag XL fares for the most part, but it's tough fishing. Heavy pax areas where the X drivers are closer, so they take the X pings and I might get the occasional wayward pax who doesn't know how to use the app and accidentally doesn't slide into X, as the default setting is XL. Way too much dead time to even bother with though.

The sad part is I make more net to me doing std. Lyft rates with the power driver bonus than with XL and the 28% Uber cut.


----------



## A4UberLady (Dec 23, 2014)

You can request select only just email them.If uber x is requested reject it initially till I emailed so it didn't count against me.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Smart money is be available to do Select and X. Do X when it surges 2.0+.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> To further please the general public and increase the market share, all UberX riders can have unlimited free upgrades to a UberSelect service.
> 
> Before your request, slide the bar to UberSelect and see if UberSelect car is available. Then, slide the bar to UberX and make a request. If you are lucky, the nearby UberSelect will come to you. You will have a UberSelect but pay UberX fare and no tip! What a deal! You can keep cancelling UberX within 5 minutes until you get a UberSelect acceptance. Remember, cancelling in 5 minutes is all free too. Uber makes sure all riders are happy and satisfied.
> 
> ...


This is how Uber ham-fists luxury car owners deep in the ass right thru the guts.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Casandria said:


> I wish they would let us opt out of X fares, but they don't. If I'm a minute or two away and things are slow, I'll take an X call, but otherwise I wait for a Select or XL. The only way to make money right now with X is to game the guarantees, but 1 or 2 Select or XL fares and I'm already making more than the guarantee so I'm a cherry picker now.


I have permanently opted out of UberX ... I only get sent on UberSelect notices on my app. Granted I get less trips, but I also get less riff-raff too. Since I switched to UberSelect only, I've only had 2 bad pax (1 drunk ahole & 1 2-block trip) ... but the remaining 150+ trips were 100% Select ... with nice, polite riders. I've even found quite a few college kids whose parents told them to only use UberSelect and since their dad was paying for it, they were great pax too. *But like Cinderella, I don't drive after midnight anyway ... so I avoid the drunk Select pax too.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I have permanently opted out of UberX ... I only get sent on UberSelect notices on my app. Granted I get less trips, but I also get less riff-raff too. Since I switched to UberSelect only, I've only had 2 bad pax (1 drunk ahole & 1 2-block trip) ... but the remaining 150+ trips were 100% Select ... with nice, polite riders. I've even found quite a few college kids whose parents told them to only use UberSelect and since their dad was paying for it, they were great pax too. *But like Cinderella, I don't drive after midnight anyway ... so I avoid the drunk Select pax too.


 Good choices. It's not worthy to take the drunk pax. Most drivers don't. That's why Uber bet the weekend guarantee up to $50/hour already. I don't give a ride to drunk pax even they pay me $100 a trip.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber select unfair competition by uber X ?? What's next uber X unfair competition by Uber bicycle ?? Uber genius make a dollar in every the bicycle in this planet !!!!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Perhaps the UBER go cart.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Uber select unfair competition by uber X ?? What's next uber X unfair competition by Uber bicycle ?? Uber genius make a dollar in every the bicycle in this planet !!!!





Lidman said:


> Perhaps the UBER go cart.


When more drivers stop driving and dump Uber, it is very likely the UberBike and UberGoCart or even UberSkateBoard will come to the market.

Wow! Uber needs drivers and increase their bet to $500. The truth is, many people refer a long list to Uber, few people ever receive the referral fee. The honorary system does not run well in a deceiving environment. Also, I do not see many Asian drivers around. Uber might call for as many as Asians drivers because of their loyalty and obedience. Again, it's next to impossible to receive your referral fee $500. Uber pays penny for driving. Of course, they do not pay bucks for referral. Nevertheless, Uber welcomes and appreciates for all your referrals.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> When more drivers stop driving and dump Uber, it is very likely the UberBike and UberGoCart or even UberSkateBoard will come to the market.
> 
> Wow! Uber needs drivers and increase their bet to $500. The truth is, many people refer a long list to Uber, few people ever receive the referral fee. The honorary system does not run well in a deceiving environment. Also, I do not see many Asian drivers around. Uber might call for as many as Asians drivers because of their loyalty and obedience. Again, it's next to impossible to receive your referral fee $500. Uber pays penny for driving. Of course, they do not pay bucks for referral. Nevertheless, Uber welcomes and appreciates for all your referrals.
> View attachment 5713


What does Asian have anything to do with things? Wasn't your last moronic post on Indians enough to brand you a racist?

Why don't you stick to the facts instead on nonsense.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Coming soon to a market near you ... _UberDriverless_ ... same great service without the pesky drivers to cramp your style.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Coming soon to a market near you ... _UberDriverless_ ... same great service without the pesky drivers to cramp your style.


You don't know how right you are. Driverless cars are in the works and it will be the next evolution of Uber or some other company.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I see this forum evolving in a very positive way , I sense people are tired of rants I smell action coming soon all this can only lead to action
Can't wait to see what the new generation of drivers does in the current environment
In only a few years many people are ready, they are battle harden
You have my encouragement & blessing


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> What does Asian have anything to do with things? Wasn't your last moronic post on Indians enough to brand you a racist?
> 
> Why don't you stick to the facts instead on nonsense.


Yeah, all this bashing of ornamentals is gonna have to come to an end. It's bigoted and plain racist.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Pax, here is the luxury cars we can enjoy the new UberSelect service by paying UberX fare. Uber ON.


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Good idea! Sounds like a new game, more realistic and more fun than Angry Birds.


wow lol


----------



## shackupinnms (Mar 17, 2015)

That dude has no life. he drinks and eats in the car also. I gave him and his boyfriend a ride once to ramrods....


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone know if Uberselect will come to International markets (Australia in particular)???


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

SydX said:


> Anyone know if Uberselect will come to International markets (Australia in particular)???


Don't be too excited! Uber will show your car both Select and UberX on rider's app.
Uber will send 90% UberX request and 10% UberSelect request to you.
That means 90% cheap pax can enjoy UberSelect service at a UberX fare.

Uber and pax win. Drivers are mistreated again.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> To further please the general public and increase the market share, all UberX riders can have unlimited free upgrades to a UberSelect service.


I drive SELECT.
During busy times, I just ignore X pings. Uber doesn't like it - it drops my acceptance rate to an insanely low %... but in my market, Uber refuses to let me add my car as a second vehicle on my account to receive only SELECT pings... so I don't have a choice. The ONLY way to be profitable with Uber is to be very selective about which ride requests you accept, as specifically permitted by Uber in the Uber Partner Agreement.

I accept X pings during surges and when I determine the ride may be profitable (ie: very close to my current location).

And yes, this basically eliminates my ability to participate in any promotion or hourly guarantee that Uber may run in my market.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I drive SELECT.
> During busy times, I just ignore X pings. Uber doesn't like it - it drops my acceptance rate to an insanely low %... but in my market, Uber refuses to let me add my car as a second vehicle on my account to receive only SELECT pings... so I don't have a choice. The ONLY way to be profitable with Uber is to be very selective about which ride requests you accept, as specifically permitted by Uber in the Uber Partner Agreement.
> 
> I accept X pings during surges and when I determine the ride may be profitable (ie: very close to my current location).
> ...


Uber will send 90% UberX request and 10% UberSelect request.
That means, 90% cheap pax can enjoy a UberSelect service at a UberX fare.
Uber and pax win. Drivers are, again, being abused and mistreated.

Drivers, let's abuse Uber system. Just few of us can abuse the system and drive pax crazy. I met 80 to 100 pax a week. I can easily pissed off 10% of them and let them learnt, Uber is not a reliable and trustful service. The words of mouth will spread fast. As a ride-sharing, I decided to share with whom for what I have. I decline service to the pax I do not like.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Well i know my accpetance and cancel rates are very bad yet ive yet heard from Uber about it lol...
It probably comes to two reasons... 
My car is too nice on X... I know i dont get the closest ping, or because Australia is still a new market for Uber & theyre lenient as i know they have supply issues here lol... 
Its up to $1000 referral money here currently for X drivers


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Drivers, let's abuse Uber system. Just few of us can abuse the system and drive pax crazy. I met 80 to 100 pax a week. I can easily pissed off 10% of them and let them learnt, Uber is not a reliable and trustful service. The words of mouth will spread fast. As a ride-sharing, I decided to share with whom for what I have. I decline service to the pax I do not like.


As long as the Uber platform provides a higher level of service than a taxi - at a lower cost - then the Uber juggernaut will continue to barrel forward. If you want to cut off your nose to spite your face, tug Superman's cape, spit into the wind, pull the mask off the that old Lone Ranger... you will only be hurting yourself, not others. Find a way to make Uber's system work for you - or find another platform to use. (and I do not mean that in a sarcastic or snarky way).

It's likely that the majority of driver's out there are losing money driving the Uber platform... but some are simply going with the flow, adjusting their driving and trip acceptance to reduce expenses and maximize any profit potential.

I hate what Uber is doing right now... but from a business perspective, there is a definite logic being applied: make it absolutely impossible for any competitor to gain a foot-hold in this fledgling - but enormous - industry by giving passengers what they want: the lowest possible price for a ride. Once the other companies lose enough money trying to compete, they will fold-up their tents and go away. Then, with a stranglehold, Uber will have the ability to raise rates back to reasonable levels.

I'm not saying I agree with their strategy and there are other ways to skin this cat, but that's how Kanalick thinks. And you (we) are not going to win any argument with him over it. It's his ball and jacks. Play his game or find another arena.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Who's Kanadick? You talk about my partner? Don't you know a drop of mouse poop can waste the whole soup. Probably you are the few ones who doesn't care a mouse poop in your soup.

Drivers, just few of us can defame Uber and abuse the system. Uber ON to defame Uber.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

We now have the ability in Dallas to go online only as Select if we choose.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

rjenkins said:


> We now have the ability in Dallas to go online only as Select if we choose.


Good deal. I have found I'm much better off only driving Select unless the surge is over 2.5. I make less net per week but make much more after expenses per mile or hour.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Good deal. I have found I'm much better off only driving Select unless the surge is over 2.5. I make less net per week but make much more after expenses per mile or hour.


Yeah, I don't focus on the hourly so much as I do the quality of the experience. I do what works for me, which, at the moment, is a combination of Lyft (but having to shut it off if the pings from 20+ minutes away or around UTD get relentless), Lyft mentoring sessions, UberSelect, and UberX (rarely, and if I happen to have a surge materialize around me.)


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

rjenkins said:


> We now have the ability in Dallas to go online only as Select if we choose.


Yeah, drivers have the option to log in as either UberSelect or UberX.
Still, I just log in as UberSelect. Forget about the cheap UberX pax. Even at surge over 2,5, the cheap pax rate you 1-star for price surging. What's good for it? Also, during a 2.5x surge, expect to see "cancel within 5 minutes for free" increasing more than 2.5 times too.

It's very common for the group cheap pax playing Uber now. Say, 4 cheap pax are together and they need a UberX. Each of them will request a UberX. Within 5 minutes cancel window, they will choose the one will arrive earliest and mercilessly cancel the other 3 UberX cars.

In conclusions, forget about UberX. They are cheap and have no class at all.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Yeah, drivers have the option to log in as either UberSelect or UberX.
> Still, I just log in as UberSelect. Forget about the cheap UberX pax. Even at surge over 2,5, the cheap pax rate you 1-star for price surging. What's good for it? Also, during a 2.5x surge, expect to see "cancel within 5 minutes for free" increasing more than 2.5 times too.
> 
> It's very common for the group cheap pax playing Uber now. Say, 4 cheap pax are together and they need a UberX. Each of them will request a UberX. Within 5 minutes cancel window, they will choose the one will arrive earliest and mercilessly cancel the other 3 UberX cars.
> ...


You can't be UberSelect with that low rating. Who do you think you are fooling. You still haven't proven your latest trip on Uber. How about telling the truth on here.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> You can't be UberSelect with that low rating. Who do you think you are fooling. You still haven't proven your latest trip on Uber. How about telling the truth on here.


Uber needs me. I have 12 cars registered with Uber from Mercedes Benz, BMW, Tesla and down to GM. This is the only clue I can disclose to you. If you check with Uber Dallas Operation, it is very easy to know who I am. Clear?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Uber needs me. I have 12 cars registered with Uber from Mercedes Benz, BMW, Tesla and down to GM. This is the only clue I can disclose to you. If you check with Uber Dallas Operation, it is very easy to know who I am. Clear?


Clear as a steaming pile of bullshit on a hot sunny day. You be crazy.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Clear as a steaming pile of bullshit on a hot sunny day. You be crazy.


Yep...that's what I say.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> In conclusions, forget about UberX. They are cheap and have no class at all.


As I stated, I rarely do it, and when I do, I rarely have cancellations.

While there are some groups of people, some times of day, and some areas of town might meet your assessment, I find it way too broad a brush with which to paint everyone who has used UberX. There are probably more UberX rides taking place every day than all of the other services combined, and quite often they are nice, normal, and people I'd like to hang with. They are also frequently the same people who sometimes use Lyft, UberSelect, UberBlack, etc. The one time I got a $100 tip was on UberX. Hell...I've used UberX, and I'm a pretty damn good passenger. I tip, too.

So...I try not to rule anything out. I go with the flow. Everything changes so quickly in this nascent industry...even week-to-week and day-to-day, I have to reassess what I am doing. One thing I never do is tell people what they should and shouldn't be doing, because everyone's in a different situation. I talk about my experience, and sometimes make recommendations, and then let them make up their own minds...and let them fall flat on their face if they really want to.

It's hard not to resent passengers, sometimes, when one of those groups/areas/times seem to be beating you up with relentlessly unpleasant behavior. When that happens, I hit the offline button and get immediate relief. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

rjenkins said:


> The one time I got a $100 tip was on UberX.


 The biggest tip I got is $40. But, the chance is 1 out of 1000.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

I am here to provide advice to the new drivers so that they don't need to make the same mistakes that many drivers suffered through.
New drivers, you need to read this first.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/drivers-golden-rules.15308/


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

rjenkins said:


> As I stated, I rarely do it, and when I do, I rarely have cancellations.
> 
> While there are some groups of people, some times of day, and some areas of town might meet your assessment, I find it way too broad a brush with which to paint everyone who has used UberX. There are probably more UberX rides taking place every day than all of the other services combined, and quite often they are nice, normal, and people I'd like to hang with. They are also frequently the same people who sometimes use Lyft, UberSelect, UberBlack, etc. The one time I got a $100 tip was on UberX. Hell...I've used UberX, and I'm a pretty damn good passenger. I tip, too.
> 
> ...


Just a suggestion, don't try to reason with Truth & Facts, I think he's off his meds.

Sounds like you have a great philosophy, enjoy and hope you make some money.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Just a suggestion, don't try to reason with Truth & Facts, I think he's off his meds.
> 
> Sounds like you have a great philosophy, enjoy and hope you make some money.


Read this and let me know if you agree or not. Readers will know who needs pills. Do not underestimate readers' wisdom here.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/drivers-golden-rules.15308/


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Sounds like you have a great philosophy, enjoy and hope you make some money.


Thanks.


----------



## Lawyer Matt (May 23, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> They just started UberSelect in Dallas on 3/2/15. They don't opt out UberX requests yet. UberX riders can taste and try the UberSelect at UberX fare. Hurry up! UberX pax.


I'm in Dallas and just signed up for select today after completing my 50 rides as UberX. I emailed them and they said there is no way to opt out of UberX riders....do you know if this is still true? When I run the uber pax app, it looks like there are several vehicles that are select only, because they disappear when I switch back to X


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

It might be a Dallas thing ... in either case, I'd ignore the X pax ... otherwise [F]Uber wins. No reason to have a Select car, if you have to pickup X pax. Primary reason I won't drive for Lyft, cause they don't have a Select or Lux class


----------



## Lawyer Matt (May 23, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> It might be a Dallas thing ... in either case, I'd ignore the X pax ... otherwise [F]Uber wins. No reason to have a Select car, if you have to pickup X pax. Primary reason I won't drive for Lyft, cause they don't have a Select or Lux class


..but if you ignore the X pax, can't you get deactivated due to low acceptance rate?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Lawyer Matt said:


> ..but if you ignore the X pax, can't you get deactivated due to low acceptance rate?


Possibly ... though life's too short for me to haul cheapo X pax in my >$55K car


----------



## Lawyer Matt (May 23, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Possibly ... though life's too short for me to haul cheapo X pax in my >$55K car


I drive a Tesla S P85...makes ZERO sense (I would lose money) to drive Xpax....


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Well ... considering you're driving my "dream car" and you have to pay for gas (per se) ...

I'd recommend: 

concentrate on your law practice
send the Tesla down to me  ... I'll even swap and give you my Infiniti M35
if your P85 is Black ... see if you can get setup to drive UberBlack

Also, I'd argue that driving Select with P85 doesn't make sense, except you might pickup some potential new legal clients. 

And you might have to buy a Prius for your Ubering if 1-3 doesn't work for you. On a positive note, you should be getting straight 5* from your X pax; as that likely will be the only time they'll ride in a P85. Apparently, there is a real estate developer driving a Rolls for X pax in Austin, but he's just doing it for "entertainment" and to get away from the wife


----------

